# Future Beach 144 Angler



## Infidel Castro

My son-in-law just picked up a Future Beach 144 Angler out in Seattle. I searched the web but really couldn't find much information. Anyone here have any experience with Future Beach kayaks?

Castro


----------



## FLSalomon

Some reviews here - generally very positive... price is right. http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showKayaks.html?manf=228

Here is the home site - did not see an Angler 144 - maybe it is new...
http://www.futurebeach.com/5_kayaks/index.html


----------



## Framerguy

Did he buy a SOT or a SIK type kayak?? Their website shows a SOT kayak model Angler 160 DLX and a Trophy 144 DLX which is a sit-in kayak. They look like fairly sturdy kayaks although I would opt for the SOT models for down here or out where your SIL lives if you plan on doing any surf launches. 

There was an issue with the foam seal around the rear hatch on the Trophy 144 that showed up more than a few times on the critiques from owners.


----------



## keperry1182

I owned one, heavy and a little slow but you could do jumpin jacks on the damn thing its so stable. I liked it for the bayou a little to slow for long gulf trips. Tough as shoe leather and a little ugly but its a fishin machine. I would reccomend if thats your price range best in its class i would call it.


----------



## Infidel Castro

Thanks for the input. It is a SOT ans my son-in-law is stationed on Whidbey Island in Washington State. Glad to hear the yak is sturdy and stable.

Castro


----------

